# RBP bite



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive got 4 3" RBP in a 55 gallon. I just feed them this morning and everything was fine. Two hours later, I found one of them with a bite wound on its back right before the dorsal fin. Should I get a hospital tank ready? Just added stress coat and melafix to the tank.

Sorry bout the pic, but I have them in the dark to drop their stress level. Plus its a camera phone using flash... but you can see the wound clearly.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW!!.. stress level is off the charts. Went to turn on lights to check on the fish and all chaos broke out. Fishes scattering every which way, trying to swim "through" glass, and digging into the sand. Never seen them like this and I had them together since 1/2". I have a bad feeling something is about to break out, what should I do?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

It's up to you if you want to stick him in a hosp tank or not. He doesnt look like he's wounded too bad. You've medicated and thats good, keep that up for about a week. If he does start to act different then throw him in the hosp tank before the other Ps see the weakness and attack.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

ive seen bites on this site much worse than that and they still ok,
that will heal in a week or 2


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

First, thanks for the quick response.

Yeah, I have no doubt he'll survive provided hes no longer attacked. I wanna know if I should put him in a hospital tank or if he'll be alright with the rest of them.

I dont think the wound is that bad and it doesnt alter his swimming at all.


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

hospital tank not really needed but if its a larger bully fish u may want to separate that fish from other so the others will get around its size.....good luck


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Just checked on them in the dark and they seem fine. Swimming in the powerhead as a shoal again. Maybe it was an accidental bite because this was actually the "bull".


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

yea they should be fine but keep them well fed and they may be a smaller chance of them bein bit







goodluck


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks.. If anything else happens, ill keep you posted.


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

i have a shoal of four 2.5" rbps and discovered that the runt of the shoal had a bite on his head. just above the dorsal fin. i left him in the 55g tank with the others and he stayed hidden and healed in a week. its nice to see now that he has his own little territory and even kicks az sometimes.

good luck with yours. peace


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Pygo's can act out of character after years of "normal" behavior

they can go a few minutes or a few years like this...in the end the only safe piranha is a lonely one...lol


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

if your injured piranha looks weak and not swimming properly then take him out because the other piranhas will see him being weak and theyll kill him


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They are at/getting at that age where they will be claiming territories in the tank, so this is probably why they are showing more aggression towards each other than normal.

That injury is nothing serious at all. It should heal in a week to a week and a half. Just keep an eye on the rest to make sure that they are being 'nice' to each other.
~Taylor~


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, hes doing fine for now. The only thing is that I have another P with the same wound in the same place. Its weird cause out of the four P's I got, three of them were perfectly fine with the runt getting must of the aggression by fin nips. Then, my two bigger ones get this injury with my runt having no bit wounds at all. Is the runt fighting back? Territories have already been setup it seems as I have three pieces of driftwood dividing the tank quarterly and each fish having its own section.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

imo id say put him in a hospital tank... the outhers will sence hes weak and attack...


----------



## HAYMAC (Mar 11, 2007)

i had 3 reds with chunks taken out of them in the same place... much worse than that.. really didnt do nothing and they were perfect in three weeks.. as long as they still eat fine i would say keep him where he is....


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i have 6 small rbp's and one of them got a bit in the same spot a few days ago and hes doing fine, already see that its starting to heal


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

hahah i was expecting pics of a loped off finger or a chunk outa you...


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Ad some salt... and then let him heal!!

My fish go through this sort of sh*t all the time, but if it is only "meat" i wouldnt really worry aslong as he still has his "vital"parts like his belly!!

Just my 2 cents but they are a hard fish man!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks guys. Healed right up with a little scarring.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Well that is good to hear


----------

